# سؤال مهم كيفية حساب نسبة المبيعات :



## مهندس/علي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

:56: السلام عليكم ازيكو يا احلي مهندسين كل سنة وانتو طيبين بالعام الهجري والميلادي ويارب تكون سنه حلوة عليكم :84:
عندي سؤال اتمني ما يكون بعيد عن مجال مواضيعنا وهو مهم لي في الفترة الحالية اكيد كل مهندس فينا كل ما بيكبر بيمر بفترات تغير في مجال العمل
وانا بحكم طبيعه عملي الحالي وهي المكتب الفني وادارة المبيعات الخارجية
لاحظت في الفترة الاخير ان حركة المبيعات قلت كتكييف مركزي ومشاريع وان البائعين الخارجيين في حالة تكاسل نوعا ما ففكرت في اسلوب الهدايا للعملاء والمكاتب الاستشارية والحمد لله جاب نتيجة ولاكن فكرت اني لازم احط نظام للبائعين من اجل التحفيز وسرعه الانجاز النظام الموجود حاليا انه بياخد ربع في المائة من قيمة المشروع عند التعاقد واحنا الحمد لله مشاريعنا ممكن تعدي الملايين 
بس ممكن يفضل البائع ب 4 اشهر مفيش مبيعات حتي لو مبيعات اسبليت
فهل هناك طريقة او نظام يمكن بية تغيير الفكر والتحفيز اكتر؟
وهل يمكن زيادة الحركة للمبيعات بينهم ؟
اسف للاطالة وارجو الاجابة لاهمية الموضوع لان موضوع ادارة المبيعات الخارجية جديد عليا وانا اتحطيت فية بجانب شغلي التصميم انتو عارفين الواحد يسافر يشتغل من هنا يلاقي روحة شغال الف حاجة بنفس المرتب :61: الله المستعان
مستنيكو يا احلي مهندسين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للمبيعات (Small unit) فهنالك هبة كل ثلاث اشهر او كل سته اشهر او في بعض الشركات التي تقتنص من مرتبات مهندسيها تجعله كل سنه وهذه الهبة تسمى Boons .
وهذا البونص ياتي اكله وهو مجرب مع الوكلاء الفرعيين الذين ياخذون البضاعة من الوكيل الرئيسي (الذي سيعطي البونص) فممكن الوكيل الفرعي لايربح اي شئ يذكر في بضاعته ولكن طمعا في البونص واشكال البونص كثيرة فممكن ان تكون سيارة موديل حديث او بيت جديد او مبلغ مالي قيم وهذا يعتمد على حجم الربح في المشروع
مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس/علي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

والله فكرة لاكن البونص دة زي ما انت قلت بيكون بين الوكيل المحلي والفروع وبيكون بونص علي المبيعات كا كل واحنا فرع بنبيع لاكثر من 7 وكيل ونصمم الفكرة انك ازاي تجي الشغل وتتعاقد علية اتمني تكون فكرتي وصلت


----------



## toktok66 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يجب لكل وكيل:وهو يختلف عن الوكيل الفرعي المعروف ب(الموزع)

ان يكون له سيره ذاتيه جيده ليتحرك في السوق بسهوله
او ان يقدم اسعار تنافسيه
او ان يلجا الى الاعلان بوفره بكافه السبل والطرق (حتى يظهر انه المسيطر على السوق)
او ان يقدم عروض تخفيض على السلعه وهذا اهم من الهدايا لانك بهذه الطريقه حولت الهديه الى نقود((وهذا الاهم))
وطبعا طبعا طبعا العلاقات الشخصيه لمدير المبيعات واللتي تتيح له فتح اسواق ومشاريع ليس لان منتجه جيد وانما لان العملاء يحبونه ويرتاحون في التعامل معه ويكون ثقه بالنسبه لهم
او ان يكون المنتج عالي الجوده ومحل ثقه بين العملاء ((كما في كارير وترين ويورك وبترا 0000))

وهناك اساليب رخيصه امتنع عن ذكرها وقد تأتي ببعض المال ولكني انصحك اجتنابها لان مالها يكون حرااااااااااام ونهايته سيئه

وفقك الله اخي الكريم وهداك وهدانا الى الحلال


----------



## toktok66 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وعموما الاجهزه الصغيره تخضع للمواسم ((تجاره موسميه)) ويجب دعمها بمنتج غير موسمي مثل المضخات او الفلاتر او اي شيئ اخر شرط ان يكون غير موسمي
اما المشاريع الكبيره ابتداءا من البكدج والدكت اسبليت تكون افضل لانها تأخد مده اطول في التنفيذ
ويكون العائد منها جيد ومرضي الى حد ما
وبالنسبه لمشاريع التشيلد ووتر هي افضل مايكون فمن الممكن مشروع او اثنان على مدار العام يغطوا مصاريف الشركه كامله
مع تحقيق ارباح مهوله


----------



## مهندس/علي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

toktok66 قال:


> اما المشاريع الكبيره ابتداءا من البكدج والدكت اسبليت تكون افضل لانها تأخد مده اطول في التنفيذ
> ويكون العائد منها جيد ومرضي الى حد ما
> وبالنسبه لمشاريع التشيلد ووتر هي افضل مايكون فمن الممكن مشروع او اثنان على مدار العام يغطوا مصاريف الشركه كامله



شكرا ليك يا هندسة علي كل دة والحمد لله كل دة موجود ما هو مطلوب هو كيفية تحفيز البائعين المسئولين عن احضار هذه المشاريع بنسب او تارجت او بونص او عمولات كيفية حسابها


----------



## toktok66 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

طلما انك تملك كل ماسبق- ومشكلتك محصوره في اداء افراد اداره المبيعات وتقييم اداءهم

يجب عليك ان تحفزهم بدورات تدريبه تعليميه لفن واصول البيع + ان ترفع نسبه فرد المبيعات كلما كان السوق راكدا+

وللعلم هذه مشكله كبيره لان فرد المبيعات هو اهم شخص في المنظومه الهندسيه -ولانه ان كان متميز جدا كما تطمح انت فما اللذي يجعله يعمل لدى شركه في حين ان قدرته المبيعيه الممتازه من الممكن ان تمكنه من افتتاح شركه او مؤسسه خاصه به

واني انصحك اخي الكريم ان تتنازل عن هذا الجزء في عملك للفرد الاكثر خبره في المبيعات في شركتك لانك كما ذكرت انك مصمم

وان كان في المؤسسه شخص واحد فقط له درايه جيده بالمبيعات وله علاقات جيده داخل الاسواق يستطيع ان يحمل اي مؤسسه مهما كان حجمها على اكتافه -ويكون بقيه افراد المبيعات مساعدين له ومتدربين خاضعين له


----------



## يوسف حميض (27 مايو 2010)

1.يجب ان يوكن هناك مبلغ مطلوب من قبل ادارة المبيعات يجب ان تحققه ، 
2. لمدير المبيعات Target يجب تحقيقة ويعطى عليه نسبة.
3. مهندسين المبيعات لهم Target يجب تحقيقة ويعطى عليه نسبة اقل من مدير المبيعات.
4. اذا زادت المبيعات عن target المحدد يعطى نسبة مقدارها 1% زيادة على نسبته الإعتيادية بالإضافة للمكافئات.
5. يجب ان يحقق مدير المبيعات المبلغ المطلوب من ادراة المبيعات سنويا. 
___________________________________________________________

هذا ما يستحضرني ،،،،،،،ولكن ارجوا من الإخوة ان كان لديهم مثال عملي يستفاد منه يكون افضل.ويكون بالأرقام.


----------



## yahiaalmobarak (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------

